# New Photos Of My Gdr



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

i'm guessing its about 5 to 6 inches


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

What size tank do you have him in?


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

ksls said:


> What size tank do you have him in?


I have it in a 75 gallon by it self


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking rhom... love the shape


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice! Don't see near enough GDR imo. How long ya had him year or two?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a sanchezi.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ja said:


> Looks like a sanchezi.


Really?
To me its got the body of a rhombeus with a tail like a compressus.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nice rhom. sanchezi never get that color. going by eyes, tail, shape and color, rhom.

a nice background "on 3 sides" would really help that fishes beauty. ANd some nice natural gravel, a stump, and some live plants, even if he eats them. At that age they like to eat live plants. And they are cheap. jmo.lol

when we were fishing in peru where "that" fish may be from... we were catching that sized fish in shallow 3 foot water, casting on the river edge where fallen stumps were in the water and vegetation overhang. There was a rhom at each stump. As they grow, it seems they go to deeper water. The real little ones were caught sporadically in seines mixed in with all types of other fish in the net, tetras, catfish etc.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

weerhom said:


> nice rhom. *sanchezi never get that color*. going by eyes, tail, shape and color, rhom.
> 
> a nice background "on 3 sides" would really help that fishes beauty. ANd some nice natural gravel, a stump, and some live plants, even if he eats them. At that age they like to eat live plants. And they are cheap. jmo.lol
> 
> when we were fishing in peru where "that" fish may be from... we were catching that sized fish in shallow 3 foot water, casting on the river edge where fallen stumps were in the water and vegetation overhang. There was a rhom at each stump. As they grow, it seems they go to deeper water. The real little ones were caught sporadically in seines mixed in with all types of other fish in the net, tetras, catfish etc.


Actually the color of body is why I said it looks like a sanchezi but never once did I say it was a sanchezi. I'm seeing lots of red on the gill plate and belly so it resembles a sanchezi to me plain n simple, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

I got it back in january and it was around 4 inches. I been feeding it talapa stuffed with hikari cichlid pellets and krill. I also soak some talapa in vita-chem atleast once a week. Ill get some full tank shots, I do got some drift wood in the tank aswell.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

full tank shot from 2 months ago, do u guys think my rhom could be from Guyana? sorry, i dont got a real digital camera.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

thuglife said:


> do u guys think my rhom could be from Guyana?


No way to tell where it was caught by looking at him.

Try adding some lighter, sand colored substrate in there to bring some color out in him.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

added a bunch of driftwood


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What type of grass is that you have on top of your tank and what light does it require? I like it. I agree with Ja'eh it does very much resemble a sanchezi and if it's grown an inch in 6 months... sounds like a lot


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

amazon frgobit, you dont need a strong light since it grows so close to the top. they were growing like crazy, than almost all of them died for some reason.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks awesome though. I may give those a try, not sure i'm not good with live plants in my tanks lol


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

there some better pics and i'm pretty sure its a rhom.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I say rhom


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

New photo


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice P.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice!


----------

